# Assistance with Breeder Info



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

I came across a breeder in Bath, NC which is not too far from me. I did a search on the forum and did not get any hits. Does anyone have experience with this breeder or can provide me some info. Vom Weiland
http://www.vomweiland.com/index.html


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Joseph, Welcome to the Forum! I am in Fayetteville NC. I have not dealt with this breeder but will be happy to ask some of the members of our Schutzhund club if anyone there has ever dealt with them or seen their dogs. It may be a few days before I can get back to you. 

What kind of activities are you looking to do with your new dog?


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

I spoke with the breeder yesterday and it sounds like their site is not current. They do not have a litter. So I guess there is no need it exploring it further. I am looking first and foremost for a companion but I will be doing obedience training. I would also like to do agility training with this dog. My wife works from home so it is a companion dog and I am very active. I am trying to find a temperament that will work for the family.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a small breeder in NC who also has a Quarter Horse training facility....the last name is King (Jerry, I think, and Liz)....Liz has a wonderful GSD import from Belgium, Django Haus Jurjim, to whom I bred a few years ago (owned by someone else at the time!).....If you search for the horse facility, you might be able to get them...not sure if they have a site for the dogs, but she may have a lead on a pup from Django....awesome awesome temperaments on my litter from him.

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been to Jerry kings place. I did not know they had shepherds. I knew they bred border collies though. He is a well respected reining trainer here.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The more you know about the breed and responsible breeders, the better pup you will end up with.

Make sure you read up generally on :

Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

and SPECIFICALLY on:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

aw:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

robk said:


> I have been to Jerry kings place. I did not know they had shepherds. I knew they bred border collies though. He is a well respected reining trainer here.



He breeds Border Collies, but his wife bought Django a couple of years ago and stands him at stud....Django is an Ufo son, not well known, but wow - what nice pups I got from him...and I know a couple of others who have Django progeny...great sport dogs, great companion dogs....worth looking into!

Lee


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Von Haus King Stud Page


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the leads. I have been following-up with the leads. I did find one more that appears to have nice dogs but I can't find anything on the breeder other than their own site. I thing I saw a message posted with the von Falkenhein
name listed. Does anyone know anything about the breeder or have a pup from them. I have exchanged a few emails and am thinking of driving up to the Kennel this weekend.

German Shepherd Breeder German Shepherd Puppies


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

josephsimpson said:


> Thanks everyone for the leads. I have been following-up with the leads. I did find one more that appears to have nice dogs but I can't find anything on the breeder other than their own site. I thing I saw a message posted with the von Falkenhein
> name listed. Does anyone know anything about the breeder or have a pup from them. I have exchanged a few emails and am thinking of driving up to the Kennel this weekend.
> 
> German Shepherd Breeder German Shepherd Puppies


Joseph, I replied to your PM about Von Falkenhein.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't edit my message but I did want to add that we are extremely impressed with AK9 and very happy with Dolly. She is so easy to train, fears nothing, loves to work and play, and is also extremely relaxed which you very rarely see in a GSD who loves to work.

A few pictures of Dolly:


























http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa29/gabeowen/2934534e.mp4


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

From what I can tell Von Falkenhein seams to be a very good breeder. My breeder just bred Ruger's mother to V Orex vom Arolser Holz 
V Orex vom Arolser Holz - German Shepherd Dog






from Von Falkenhein. I am very excited to see out the litter turns out! Should be a very nice working litter!


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Rob,
My search is over. I placed a deposit with AK9 for a male from the 8/11 litter. I found them once before but thought they were like a few others I saw on the web that turned out to be multi state run money making farms. Fortunately you PM'd me with your breeder who said they had an upcoming litter with Orex as the sire. Looking up Orex I discovered they sire was at AK9. I then was able to track down references from a member on there that bought a pup in March of this year along with talks etc. I finally felt comfortable with a breeder. I would like to thank everyone that helped me out with my questions. Not easy finding breeders and harder to find breeders that have a litter. Couple had some planned or thought they might have a litter but things work out usually for the best. The background on the this litter should produce what I am looking for in a new family member. Now all the fun work starts in Oct. It has been 12 years since I had to take a pup out in the early early hours of the mroning. At least winter will not have hit yet. Trained a dog in college during bitter cold winter. It is rough standing outside in 20 degrees at 2 am. Shame they do not live longer.


----------



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Picture of your male when he was 5 weeks old


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats and awww how CUTE!!

The last time I got a puppy I hadn't had an 8 week old in about 12 years either, thank goodness it was in June I got her, altho Oct shouldn't be to bad. Getting up at 2am and hauling a puppy downstairs out the door can be culture shock

When I got my aussie it was in Dec but that was back in 99, so I was a little younger and the winter wasn't to bad.

Have fun with your new pooch, those 2 am'ers disappear quickly and we forget about them after a couple months


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well that's just too cute...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, just adorable :wub:


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

josephsimpson said:


> Thanks Rob,
> My search is over. I placed a deposit with AK9 for a male from the 8/11 litter. I found them once before but thought they were like a few others I saw on the web that turned out to be multi state run money making farms. Fortunately you PM'd me with your breeder who said they had an upcoming litter with Orex as the sire. Looking up Orex I discovered they sire was at AK9. I then was able to track down references from a member on there that bought a pup in March of this year along with talks etc. I finally felt comfortable with a breeder. I would like to thank everyone that helped me out with my questions. Not easy finding breeders and harder to find breeders that have a litter. Couple had some planned or thought they might have a litter but things work out usually for the best. The background on the this litter should produce what I am looking for in a new family member. Now all the fun work starts in Oct. It has been 12 years since I had to take a pup out in the early early hours of the mroning. At least winter will not have hit yet. Trained a dog in college during bitter cold winter. It is rough standing outside in 20 degrees at 2 am. Shame they do not live longer.


Your pickup time is bound to be coming up soon! :wild:

If your puppy is ANYTHING like mine, you are going to be extremely pleased. :wub:

If my wife would let me, I'd buy Ouzo from the 8/11 breed, but alas, she doesn't want two mass hair generators........ yet


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

I did not realize this thread had still been getting posts. Thanks everyone and the link to pictures can be found in the below thread. He is coming along and turning into a great dog. Still trying to focus the prey drive from pants, hands and legs to toys but 90% better than the first week. Thanks to the breader Birgit at AK9 for all the assistance. I start introducing tracking to him next Sunday. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/192515-i-got-my-pup.html


----------

